# Having fun with Kurychek



## Kzach (Feb 6, 2010)

So the PC's were slow to find the hideout and after a fair while of nothing happening, I lead them around the back using Kurychek as a polymorphed raven (with miniature demonic horns).

I played him up as a pathetic sycophant, praising the PC's courage, heroics, stamina, physique and sexual prowess 

Although I almost managed to convince them to make a deal with him, the PC's ended up figuring out the trap and the code and got through the door without his help.

So I had him rush inside and try and find the book whilst the eladrin were distracted by the fight. Torrent stayed out of the fight and spent her time looking for the case and for the imp, which kept the imp from leaving.

After the fight ended, Kurychek was cornered upstairs and the paladin grabbed the book off him. He begged and pleaded and scraped and bowed to get the case from them and a couple of them begrudgingly said they don't care what happens to the case after its contents is secured.

Of course, they can't open the case, so Kurychek is now following them, with their permission, to the Mercineum.

This is where I laugh my arse off 

Kurychek, spy extraordinaire, sitting perched on one of the PC's shoulders (I think the player thinks he can get a familiar out of it ), is now getting a free ride into the Resistance hideout.

So, I need ideas on how I can play up this situation to great or tragic effect, all whilst I continue to lose pounds off my arse


----------



## Blackbrrd (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a great twist on it Kzach! Getting some great ideas from you. 

When did you have Kurychek morph back into demon form?


----------



## Kzach (Feb 7, 2010)

Blackbrrd said:


> When did you have Kurychek morph back into demon form?




Since the game was slowing to a crawl and nobody was making active checks, I used their passive perception to point out Kurychek in raven form. He then led them around the back to the door and perched above it.

The players tried for awhile to figure out the door and then one of them said, "Hey, bird, do you know how to open this door?" So he morphed and said, "Oh why yes, I do, masters! And I can tell you for a tiny, little, miniscule favour..."


----------

